

48 hours to build 300 web apps. Rails Rumble Starts - rabble
http://blog.railsrumble.com/

======
kellishaver
This is my first year not participating in Rails Rumble-just too busy with
real life and family. I'm excited to see what everyone comes up with this
year.

------
ericb
I wish I had time to participate! Have any viable businesses came out of
previous rumbles?

~~~
imbriaco
Off the top of my head, Zencoder was originally built during a Rails Rumble. I
know there are others as well, but that one sprang to mind.

~~~
larrywright
Yubnub.com came out of one of the first Rails days. It's still around, but I
have no idea whether it's a profitable or not.

